# 350z fast???????



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

how quick are the 350z, how fast in 1/4,hp,trq??????? are they any thing special???


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

This is the wrong section for this. Try posting it in the z car forum.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

2003 350Z--- 3.5L 6 cylinder engine, 287hp, 274lbs torque, ~3200lbs, 1/4 mile of high 13s.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

koo thanks alot


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

i work at nissan dealer, and for that car, its FAST AS HELL!


----------



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

they are very very quick, cars I raced one before its on video check if out if you want


http://www.vqpower.com/v2/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=45

this car or the G35 might be my next car.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

what do u consider fast 12sec???


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

zeno said:


> *2003 350Z--- 3.5L 6 cylinder engine, 287hp, 274lbs torque, ~3200lbs, 1/4 mile of high 13s. *


13's? Stock? I don't know about that, playa. It's about equal with the last turbo Z ('96). The fastest I've ever heard/read it run was 0-60 in 5.4, and the quater in 14.0-14.2 @99-100mph. For me personally that's a good standard - from factory. Sub 6sec sprint to 60, 14sec quater @100mph minimum. That's very good for the money if you ask me. And that's just your starting point - no upgrades. Wish I had one!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

^^^^^um, high 13s and 14.0 are pretty close. I just found this info. on the net, I can't verify it through experience. 

94' 300Z TT--- 3.0L 300hp, 283lbs torque, ~3500lbs

The 300Z is 300lbs heavier and has turbo lag while the 350Z is all motor and lighter. Even though the 300Z has higher hp and torque, I can see a 350Z beating it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

hey thats what i thought low 14s, some guy said his shit is super fast and he has a 350z bone stock. he says he will beat any thing and he wants to race me and said he will kill me! I really doubt that. if it runs high 13s i know i will beat him.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

jdmSR20TURBO said:


> *hey thats what i thought low 14s, some guy said his shit is super fast and he has a 350z bone stock. he says he will beat any thing and he wants to race me and said he will kill me! I really doubt that. if it runs high 13s i know i will beat him. *


With that dude, his 350Z is probably the fastest car that HE'S ever driven, so ofcourse he thinks he can beat anyone. There are a lot of cars out there that are faster. I remember when I was 17 and I had a '76 Chevy Nova with a 307c.i. V8 - maybe 200hp and I thought that car was fast because it was the fastest car I ever drove. What are you driving that would beat a high 13's car?


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

89Joe said:


> *With that dude, his 350Z is probably the fastest car that HE'S ever driven, so ofcourse he thinks he can beat anyone. There are a lot of cars out there that are faster. I remember when I was 17 and I had a '76 Chevy Nova with a 307c.i. V8 - maybe 200hp and I thought that car was fast because it was the fastest car I ever drove. What are you driving that would beat a high 13's car? *


Oh, now I just saw what you drive. You'd probably hand him his ass! I had a '97 200sx SER last summer. I've owned 12 cars in my short life and still to this day, that little 200 was my favorite most fun car I've ever owned. Not the fastest, but the most fun. I just had handling and stereo upgrades - no performance mods. I sold it. I loved that car. I drove it like a nut though, because it was so fun to toss around. It was gonna get me in trouble. Had to let her go.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

Nah they are about the same as a 300zx. My friend has a 300zx tt and raced some guy in a 350z enthusiast model I think it was. Well anyways, they raced in the street and then took it to the interstate. They were tied for the most part except the 350z just owns on the turns though. It's definately a good car for handling, it's all over the older Z's when it comes to that.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Henry8866 said:


> *Nah they are about the same as a 300zx. My friend has a 300zx tt and raced some guy in a 350z enthusiast model I think it was. Well anyways, they raced in the street and then took it to the interstate. They were tied for the most part except the 350z just owns on the turns though. It's definately a good car for handling, it's all over the older Z's when it comes to that. *


Not if it's like mine.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

yea well my friend's TT is all stock so I expected the 350z to have a slight edge over it. I can beat a 350z in my '85 turbo though.  I just have custom intake (9" K&N cone filter), custom 3" exhaust w/ downpipe, and a MBC. I run boost at 10 psi and it's good enough to lay down z28's and 'stang gt's.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Henry8866 said:


> *yea well my friend's TT is all stock so I expected the 350z to have a slight edge over it. I can beat a 350z in my '85 turbo though.  I just have custom intake (9" K&N cone filter), custom 3" exhaust w/ downpipe, and a MBC. I run boost at 10 psi and it's good enough to lay down z28's and 'stang gt's. *


The 85 Z31 is what started it all for me. After that I knew some day I would buy a 300zx. BTW I think the 85-86 was the best looking for the Z31.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

I like the look of the 86 the best too. I would want to keep the hood from an 85 though so I could have the turbo scoop. The 280zx turbo got me into Z's. My friend's brother had one that he converted to twin turbo and it hauled ass! Then my friend got an 85 turbo and after riding in that I knew that was the car I wanted. So a few months later I found an excellent condition 85 turbo for $3000 with only 70k original miles on it! :banana: This was in 2000 when I bought it. The best thing I like about my turbo Z31 is the sound of my exhaust! It sounds like a V8, mix between a z28 and mustang. Most people don't know and are really really surprised when they hear it. Far from riced


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Sweet!!


----------

